# What is "too much makeup?"



## luvsic (Nov 2, 2010)

So I will admit - I do look slightly different with and without makeup. I'm not completely unrecognizable, but I contour my eyes a LOT (every day!!), and as a result, yes, I do look pretty different. I'm trying to tone down my makeup and go for a more natural look (just to save time too), but I feel like I often times hide behind it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want to ENHANCE my face, not completely change it! Although that's what I end up doing a lot..some guy friends who I have known for a while and have become accustomed to my face say I look "fine" when I'm not wearing any, but other guy friends are shocked sometimes to see me without any...saying I look "tired" and whatnot :/  

  	I'm a college student and it takes me about 30 minutes to do my makeup in the mornings. I want to cut it down to 20 or less. The eyes are most important to me. I really do transform them a lot, they look MUCH bigger than they actually are. Brown shadow does WONDERS.

  	I keep reading things like "guys don't like it when you wear too much makeup" blah de blah..not saying I should do things for guys, but I _am_ self-conscious myself sometimes about wearing too little! I'm not talking about nights out - hell I love dolling myself up! But for, let's say, class. I don't think I have much natural beauty at all, and without my routine I feel naked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I know visually it would be better to show what "too much makeup" is...but does anyone have any thoughts on this? Pics, maybe? I am not a girl who can get away with just mascara, blush, and a little lipgloss!


----------



## paperfishies (Nov 2, 2010)

The only time I think someone is wearing too much makeup is when that makeup looks like a mask.

  	Oh and unless the guy is a makeup artist he has no idea what "too much makeup" is.

  	My husband says he doesn't like "too much  makeup" but he loves when I do dramatic smokey eyes.


  	In a guys mind "too much makeup" is equal to poorly done makeup.


----------



## Funtabulous (Nov 2, 2010)

The poster above me stole what I was going to say--there is no such thing as 'too much' makeup, only poorly done makeup. I tried to think of an example of too much makeup, and all I could think of was over-applied orangey bronzer, smudging mascara and eyeliner, poorly blended dramatic shadows, etc. Otherwise, you could be wearing 10 lbs of it for all I care as long as it is done well.

  	I'm just like you, OP. I don't think I have any natural beauty at all, and wouldn't even dream of getting away with that little makeup on a day to day basis. Unlike you though, I DO want to transform my face, not 'accentuate' it, because I don't really like the way it is. What I like best about makeup is how empowering it feels--I can create my own beauty. I say, if your routine works for you, why change it? Other than an issue of time, I don't see what is wrong with doing it your way.

  	When i want to save time, I just focus on the essentials, and experiment for a while to see what I can and can't get away with. For me, I require foundation, concealer, powder, blush, and occasionally bronzer if I've been tanning (I have not so great skin). Then, EYEBROWS are a must! For the eyes I do an all over shadow (like shroom) and a contour shadow (like Woodwinked), line the eyes all around, bringing out the outer corners (with something like Teddy), and throw on mascara. A simple lipstick or gloss will do the trick for the lips. Of course this is just what works for me.


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 2, 2010)

Right on, in my opinion. Too much is totally subjective... there are different looks and some guys may prefer "natural" to "sultry"... 


paperfishies said:


> The only time I think someone is wearing too much makeup is when that makeup looks like a mask.
> 
> Oh and unless the guy is a makeup artist he has no idea what "too much makeup" is.
> 
> ...


----------



## enigmatic (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm interested to know what others think as well.

	I'm a college student and I wake up early to set aside time to do my makeup. On a daily basis, I wear: liquid foundation, concealer just under the eyes, a hint of blush, neutral eye makeup, winged liner, mascara, eyeliner, etc with either hue lipstick or a sheer gloss. I also fill in my eyebrows, which isn't optional for me.

	Now, I work with a woman that constantly puts down other women that even wear the SLIGHTEST hint of makeup. I'm a little self conscious without makeup on but I'm also starting to become self conscious of wearing too much... But I agree with the above. I feel like as long as your makeup is well applied, it's fine.

	She's made comments to me in passing about how she finds it absurd that I wear makeup to school. The way I see it is, some people are comfortable going out in sweats and no makeup and that's completely fine. I don't feel like I can pull that off. I'm most comfortable when my makeup is done and I'm "put together."

  	Sorry for venting, this subject has been bothering me a lot for the past few days.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2010)

too much for is is where you look like you are wearing a mask as \another poster said. it's more to do with foundation than anything. if it's the wrong colour and not blended i'd say it's too much. other than that do what you'd like! some days i go for a full on smokey eye, other days i'll go really nude. neither is too much or too little. and my hubby likes me whatever i wear - he'd never  said it's too much.


----------



## luvsic (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you for all of the wonderful responses ladies!

  	I also agree that if it looks like you're wearing a mask than it's probably too much. And yes, poorly applied makeup definitely qualifies for too much makeup...

  	Lol at guys not knowing what too much makeup is unless they're a makeup artist XD

  	Funtabulous, I totally get how you feel girl! My "natural beauty" is VERY plain. I think that part of it is attributed to the fact that I have no definition whatsoever around my eyes. I am Asian, so my eyelashes are kind of sparse and my eyes just simply look naked without anything on. They really do "come to life" when I do my eye makeup - they're defined, and I try to keep it natural, but with all of it off it's just kind of like...whoa. A difference. I guess if that's what makes me feel good then, I see no problem with it. Honestly, I CANNOT get away with mascara and lipgloss and a pinch of blush, like SO many magazines try to say "that's all you need!" Uh, no, I need a little more than that. 

  	I think you guys are right - just do what makes you feel good. I am more attractive with makeup, plain and simple. People wouldn't take a second glance at me if I wasn't wearing any. I wish I could be one of those girls who could get away with minimalist makeup, but in reality, I just can't. Eh. But there IS something I can do about it, and I don't want to feel bad about it!


----------



## LoraBrook (Nov 6, 2010)

Doing what makes you feel good about you is what it's all about and everyone has something that makes them feel like they can take on the world. To me, having a well done face is no different than buying clothes that fit well and flatter me. It's just a matter of being put together. 

  	Don't let anyone tell you what you should or should not do to feel great about yourself!


----------



## anita22 (Nov 7, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *luvsic* 



 		 			Funtabulous, I totally get how you feel girl! My "natural beauty" is VERY plain. I think that part of it is attributed to the fact that I have no definition whatsoever around my eyes. I am Asian, so my eyelashes are kind of sparse and my eyes just simply look naked without anything on. They really do "come to life" when I do my eye makeup - they're defined, and I try to keep it natural, but with all of it off it's just kind of like...whoa. A difference. I guess if that's what makes me feel good then, I see no problem with it. Honestly, I CANNOT get away with mascara and lipgloss and a pinch of blush, like SO many magazines try to say "that's all you need!" Uh, no, I need a little more than that. 

 		 			I think you guys are right - just do what makes you feel good. I am more attractive with makeup, plain and simple. People wouldn't take a second glance at me if I wasn't wearing any. I wish I could be one of those girls who could get away with minimalist makeup, but in reality, I just can't. Eh. But there IS something I can do about it, and I don't want to feel bad about it!



  	I am half Asian and I have the exact same problem. My eyes completely lack definition without makeup. If I contour my eyes and add definition with eyeliner & mascara, it makes a massive difference... I definitely can't get away with just a bit of eyeliner and blush either. If I wear less, people comment that I'm looking tired, etc.

  	My husband usually only comments that I'm wearing 'too much' when I'm wearing bright colours (e.g. green eyeshadow, red lipstick) so most days for work I just stick to neutrals and use a very sheer foundation (Bobbi Brown Skin) so you can't tell I'm wearing much (even though I am!!). It takes me 20-30mins to apply everything in the morning. I really like cream products for speeding things up (MAC Paint Pots, Benefit Creaseless Cream e/s, Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge in Powder Pink). Yes sometimes I wish I could leave the house without it all, but in the end I really love makeup so I enjoy putting it on


----------



## wittynickname (Nov 17, 2010)

As long as it doesn't look like a mask?  As long as you don't look like a clown, or a tribal warrior?  There are a lot of makeup jobs out there.  Sometimes I can get away with heavy makeup.  But if i'm going to the gym, or if it's summer and blazing hot, I'll tone it down. 

  	I may feel awkward without makeup.  But I also realize a lot of it has to do with my own self-consciousness.


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 3, 2010)

Funtabulous said:


> The poster above me stole what I was going to say--there is no such thing as 'too much' makeup, only poorly done makeup. I tried to think of an example of too much makeup, and all I could think of was over-applied orangey bronzer, smudging mascara and eyeliner, poorly blended dramatic shadows, etc. Otherwise, you could be wearing 10 lbs of it for all I care as long as it is done well.
> 
> I'm just like you, OP. I don't think I have any natural beauty at all, and wouldn't even dream of getting away with that little makeup on a day to day basis. Unlike you though, I DO want to transform my face, not 'accentuate' it, because I don't really like the way it is. What I like best about makeup is how empowering it feels--I can create my own beauty. I say, if your routine works for you, why change it? Other than an issue of time, I don't see what is wrong with doing it your way.
> 
> When i want to save time, I just focus on the essentials, and experiment for a while to see what I can and can't get away with. For me, I require foundation, concealer, powder, blush, and occasionally bronzer if I've been tanning (I have not so great skin). Then, EYEBROWS are a must! For the eyes I do an all over shadow (like shroom) and a contour shadow (like Woodwinked), line the eyes all around, bringing out the outer corners (with something like Teddy), and throw on mascara. A simple lipstick or gloss will do the trick for the lips. Of course this is just what works for me.


	I agree with the majority of this! I don't think there is "too much makeup" unless it's literally a mask of cakey gunk on your face - which I've never ever seen done on someone. I think you can apply too much eyeliner, too much bronzer, etc. But as this person stated, that's just poor application. It's not actually too much makeup overall. It's more about adjusting things and tweaking techniques, rather than removing a certain quantity or amount of makeup. I hate when someone tells another that they're wearing too much makeup. There's a difference between constructive crit and just being rude. If someone feels comfortable with a certain amount of product on their face then who are you to judge? I don't feel that great in my natural skin and require certain things to make me feel more confident. If that's "too much" to someone else then that's just too bad!


----------



## katred (Jan 26, 2011)

I think a lot of it has to do with how comfortable you feel in it. Makeup that's applied like a mask is often done by people who are literally trying to mask themselves- to hide their looks rather than enhancing them.

  	I get a great kick out of drama- dark lips or intense eyes- which most people don't do- but no one seems to see it as shocking. I think when you're comfortable, it just seems like an extension of your personality. I've had people tell me that they don't think I wear much makeup regularly.

  	I wear makeup pretty much every day, as much because getting to play around with colours and combinations is fun for me, something I look forward to rather than a chore. Besides, having light skin and eyes, without makeup, I can look pretty washed out.


----------



## hickle (Apr 12, 2011)

If you're worried about pleasing guys, guys dislike any kind of lip color that will come off on them, especially the sticky glosses!  They also dislike all the fun make up, which means bright, crazy colored shadows/liners.  If you're trying to do a natural, maybe just dab concealer under your eyes, and smudge some liner into your upper lash line.  You can also find a nice shimmer color to sweep over your lids to pair with your eyeliner, and mascara of course, too.  I'd also add a little blush, but you don't have to go over the top.

  	Too much makeup for the work place is a different story.  I read some article recently about how all the powerful women in fashion are now going completely bare-faced, to make a statement that they're not hiding behind their makeup.   Wearing less makeup can make you appear to be more confident, and the converse is true: wearing more makeup can make you appear to be less confident.  I probably wear too much make up to work.  I always joke that I'm the Mimi (from the Drew Carey Show) of the office, because occassionally I will wear crazy blue shadow, but that's because I just love variety.

  	For me, wearing makeup is something I do for fun and because I enjoy it, however, I'm not afraid/ashamed to go out in public bare faced.  Ninety percent of the time I never wore makeup in college.  I'd only put make up on when I had a presentation or something.  Personally, I like the dichotomy between wearing no make up and wearing make up.  If you look special every day, then you never really look special, do you?


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 12, 2011)

hmm ive nvr had a problem of someone saying im overdone. although my bf does comment that im all made up on some days.. he likes to say that he prefers my natural look more bt i like having fun with makeup.. haha so i do as i please.

  	and i wear MU to work every day.. some days i go without eyeshadows with just the basic tinted moisturizer, liner and mascara with a basic blush and lipbalm. other days i play around with the colours more just to make life more interesting.

  	bt i guess for me its not really about looking special or nt.. its more abt making my days more fun.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2011)

BeckyBenett said:


> hmm ive nvr had a problem of someone saying im overdone. although my bf does comment that im all made up on some days.. he likes to say that he prefers my natural look more bt i like having fun with makeup.. haha so i do as i please.
> 
> and i wear MU to work every day.. some days i go without eyeshadows with just the basic tinted moisturizer, liner and mascara with a basic blush and lipbalm. other days i play around with the colours more just to make life more interesting.
> 
> bt i guess for me its not really about looking special or nt.. its more abt making my days more fun.


  	that is exactly why i wear make up! i love that it looks fun and all the rbight colours cheer me up!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure about that. My OH certainly likes me with the natural look but I would say he also loves it when I have more adventurous makeup looks too!

  	For instance, lots of men like the smokey eye look. Not to mention that a lot of men like red lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I think it all depends how well the makeup is done and the overall look that it gives, but I certainly wouldn't say that men dislike more colourful makeup in all instances. I think it's more likely due to men not _*realising*_ that they like us wearing makeup, because when they see a woman who looks nice they just think 'wow, she's hot' rather than 'wow, her makeup is nice' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





	Quote:


hickle said:


> If you're worried about pleasing guys, guys dislike any kind of lip color that will come off on them, especially the sticky glosses!  They also dislike all the fun make up, which means bright, crazy colored shadows/liners.  If you're trying to do a natural, maybe just dab concealer under your eyes, and smudge some liner into your upper lash line.  You can also find a nice shimmer color to sweep over your lids to pair with your eyeliner, and mascara of course, too.  I'd also add a little blush, but you don't have to go over the top.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 13, 2011)

ShesAFoxyLady said:


> Quote:


  	tt makes a lot of sense. i nvr thought of it tt way..


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks, I just think that men only remember *bad* makeup because otherwise they tend to remember the 'hot girl' and not what she was wearing on her face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So they might think they don't like makeup, due to associating it with the bad examples they've seen, but when it's done well they probably won't have any complaints


----------



## katred (Apr 15, 2011)

ShesAFoxyLady said:


> Quote:


	Very good points. I know that Dom would be fine if I didn't wear makeup, but he also likes smoky eyes and dark lips and he likes the bright colours too. I think, like me, he gets into the adventure of doing all sorts of different looks.


----------



## rosegasm (Apr 15, 2011)

I always get told I wear "too much" because most people I know don't wear any at all. I usually do a full-face, (though lately, I've been ditching the full-coverage matte foundations for tinted moisturizers---my skin has been improving , and ditching colorful eyes for neutral shadows), but I still do shadow (inner corner and light crease contour), liner, brows, mascara, blush, lipstick, and highlight. I get told I look really sleepy and tired if I don't have anything on my face, and I think its mainly because of my natural eye shape. I have monolids with a heavy lid, and it droops downward at the ends. I probably sound insecure and all, but I just got really fed up with people telling me I look like I need a nap or I look like I'm about to cry. And then now that I don't look crappy, they tell me its too much.

  	It's also funny when they come to me and ask me to do their make-up...

  	I'm currently single, and I hate when guys tell me they like 'natural'. Natural is dark under eye circles, redness, acne scars, unplucked brows, etc. Would they give a lady any positive feedback from that? I think now. Some guys are aware that I am into makeup, they see me in crazy looks (that I don't actually wear in public, lol), and they can appreciate my hobby. 

  	I've found I get treated a lot better by people in general when I do a full face. *shrug* Salespeople are nicer and more attentive, guys are more accommodating (chivalry still sort of lives, lol).


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2011)

rosegasm said:


> I always get told I wear "too much" because most people I know don't wear any at all. I usually do a full-face, (though lately, I've been ditching the full-coverage matte foundations for tinted moisturizers---my skin has been improving , and ditching colorful eyes for neutral shadows), but I still do shadow (inner corner and light crease contour), liner, brows, mascara, blush, lipstick, and highlight. I get told I look really sleepy and tired if I don't have anything on my face, and I think its mainly because of my natural eye shape. I have monolids with a heavy lid, and it droops downward at the ends. I probably sound insecure and all, but I just got really fed up with people telling me I look like I need a nap or I look like I'm about to cry. And then now that I don't look crappy, they tell me its too much.
> 
> It's also funny when they come to me and ask me to do their make-up...
> 
> ...


  	so true! when they say natural they mean the urban decay naked palette! lol!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 16, 2011)

hha lou you're hilarious! very true!! or maybe the too faced natural eye palette?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 16, 2011)

So much of this depends on each person's personality and should not be judged by a boyfriend or family member.  Some people prefer little to no MU, others like to enhance their look, be it eyes, lips, skin tone, or a little bit of everything, and others like a super wow factor all the time.  I think this is an exciting time for makeup because even though there are trends going on, pretty much anything and any colour goes!  It is important to wear MU appropriately.  Don't wear a heavy Gothic look at a wedding, unless it is a Gothic themed wedding. Don't wear bright CYY lips at a funeral, etc.  There is a time and a place for everything.  But makeup it also an extension of yourself.  It is the same as the way you style your hair, the jewelry you wear, the clothes on your back.  It is a personal form of expression.  If you douse it for others all the time, then you are not being true to yourself, and if you play it up to follow a trend that really isn't you, then you are cheating yourself once again!  Blend, blend, blend, unless the look is meant to be crisp!  In other words, always use good judgment, but have fun with it all, too!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 17, 2011)

lol! yeah i hear that is great too! hee hee!


----------



## Gorgeous (Apr 21, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel!!! I wear on a regular basis : primer, tinted moisturizer, concealer (if and where needed), corrector under my eyes (I have major dark circles some days), powder, bronzer, contour, blush, highlight, lip balm, lipliner, lipstick, lipgloss, primer on my lids, usually a light colour on my lid and a dark in the crease but sometimes I smoke it out with a mid-tone taupe, brow highlight, and I love whitish shadow on my inner corners.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 3-4 coats of black mascara, liner, skin-tone liner in my waterline and of course.. my brows, lightly filled and set. I love make-up and I love make-up on other people! keep doing it if it's what you like.. Guys are ridiculous lol I've had guys tell me they thought I had on NO make-up when I was full faced.. I had very little shadow on but still I mean common


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

I think it's not so much how much product you use but how it's applied.  I had a co-worker who hardly wore anything (only foundation and eyeliner) but her eyeliner was so thick people were constantly commenting on how much make-up she was wearing... when I would wear a "full" face--foundation, blush, lipstick/gloss, and sometimes eyeshadow and always be complimented.


----------



## rosegasm (May 3, 2011)

Well, I think I have some off days (when I'm trying to apply something too quickly and it ends up a mess), but usually my face comes out pretty nice, not cakey or anything. This only started when a friend of mine wanted me to record my face routine, which I did, and posted on my Facebook. People who watched it basically were like, OMG WHY ARE YOU APPLYING FOUNDATION? I WOULD NEVER WEAR IT! WHY ARE YOU USING 3 EYESHADOWS?! blah blah blah




  	This is pretty much my everyday face (when I decide to wear lashes).


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

^ i think that your everyday face is beautiful! and no way is it too much!!


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 4, 2011)

i love your everyday makeup.. its definitely fine and not over the top!!


----------



## rosegasm (May 4, 2011)

thanks ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel like makeup is not necessarily a symbol of insecurity, like most people think. sometimes it takes a self-aware confident person to know what works on them and how to work it! there's nothing wrong with caring how you look!


----------



## arvika (Dec 18, 2011)

I love doing my eye makeup. I've gotten really good at it. Doing the eyes is most important for me, as well because it really shows your beauty potential. Plus getting to use all those fun colours...It's like an art! 

  	But then once I do my eyes, I notice my dark circles make my e/s look not as nice. Then I want to do foundation. Then I notice my face is a little flat. Then I want to do blush and highlight. Oh woe is me.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 25, 2011)

arvika said:


> I love doing my eye makeup. I've gotten really good at it. Doing the eyes is most important for me, as well because it really shows your beauty potential. Plus getting to use all those fun colours...It's like an art!
> 
> But then once I do my eyes, I notice my dark circles make my e/s look not as nice. Then I want to do foundation. Then I notice my face is a little flat. Then I want to do blush and highlight. Oh woe is me.



 	Who cares! wear it all if you like it, we only have one life, I say wear whatever you want if you like it


----------



## VenusEarthGirl (Aug 5, 2012)

Screw it! Stupid publications like Seventeen and Glamour magazines dedicate their beauty segments to 'how to catch HIS eye' colour stories too often and I'm sick to death of it.

  	To look through my makeup collection, Instagram photos or even my handbag is to see a LOT of range. 

  	I range from nude lipstick to red to neon pink to violet to blue and it's my prerogative to do so! Like others say, my use of makeup can be minimal or daring and I harness it to express myself and to experiment, purely because it's *FUN! *For me personally, some people may look at me and think I'm faking individuality or putting on a mask to compensate for lacking elsewhere, but oddly my looks has always been the one thing I *don't *obsess over and feel subject to judgement about. NOT because I think I'm the modern Aphrodite Samantha Brick, but because it's just not worth worrying about who thinks I look like Morticia Adams in black lipstick because when I look in the mirror, I'm content.


----------



## HissyfitLuvsYou (Oct 23, 2012)

I know just how you feel.. Everywhere i go people just stare? I dont know if its my makeup or not because their always staring at my face.. It doesn't look like i have a mask on i just put liquid foundation, loose powder, blush eyeshadow eye liner mascara and lipgloss I feel so alone


----------



## sweetscent (Feb 7, 2013)

maybe because the way you apply your makeup is unique or skillful that can't hide....or you're simply pretty


----------

